# Meet my babies!!



## CurlyQRexluver (Sep 6, 2012)

Norman is a 1 year old Flame Point Cornish Rex male.











Doris is an almost 1 year old Torti Cornish Rex female










More pictures

Norman as a baby









Doris as a baby


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

They are adorable. I've never known a Cornish Rex but I've read that they are very playful and affectionate.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

They look like happy, beautiful kitties.


----------



## Purple Sage (Sep 24, 2012)

Very, very cute ... especially the baby photos!!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Ohmagosh! They are so cute! And Norman is the best cat name EVER!


----------



## 510picker (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful babies! I've never seen or touched a Cornish Rex. I've always wondered what they felt like.


----------



## Claude Hispaudus (Sep 23, 2012)

norman is the most baller name for a cat i've ever heard for realsies. and baby doris next to that piggy bank about made my heart explode


----------



## CurlyQRexluver (Sep 6, 2012)

Claude Hispaudus said:


> norman is the most baller name for a cat i've ever heard for realsies. and baby doris next to that piggy bank about made my heart explode



lol the name really fits his personality!


----------



## Vettecor (Feb 11, 2012)

The pictures are wonderful!! 

SO CUTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Larry


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

How cute! How old is Doris in that first baby picture?? Just a tiny little thing!


----------



## CurlyQRexluver (Sep 6, 2012)

spirite said:


> How cute! How old is Doris in that first baby picture?? Just a tiny little thing!



less than a week give or take


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow! I've never seen a kitty that young (I mean a reall kitty). She's still such a cutie - just a bit bigger.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

They are both so cute! I have a friend who adopted a Rex last year. She lives across the country so I have never met the kitty, but they are so unique looking!


----------



## 11201ny (Apr 11, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

All of them are beautiful,but I love Doris's coat.


----------

